

Scott Adams: How to be Successful - gustavlrssn
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304626104579121813075903866

======
firefoxNX11
"The field he chose... allows him to sell a service that almost always auto-
renews." \- could be referring to insurance sales?

~~~
robleathern
Likely. Or perhaps he is a Salesforce.com salesman.

~~~
firefoxNX11
That would be one recursive sales-man.

